

Embed iPhone/iPad YouTube Videos - found good solution - fayetteflash
http://techdrawl.com/D-Boards/2-Developers-Corner/iPhone/iPad-embedding-YouTube-finally-the-right-w#12

======
dnwalters
great how-to...

